# Enneagram Type and MBTI Type Compared (Statistics)



## slightlycrazed

Lately I have been trying to get people around PerC to explore the Enneagram forums. I started a few threads (i.e. Please Help) throughout all of the different MBTI forums. Among one of the comments that were left, someone left a list of statistics that was gathered from PerC via the community information (for more detail, click here.). I was greatly intrigued by the stats and took it upon myself to make a complete list. 

MBTI and Enneagram, Unknowns Included:


















MBTI and Enneagram, Unknown Personality: (click images to open original sizes)


















MBTI and Enneagram, All Known: (click images to open original sizes)











Enneagram Types Common For Each MBTI Type: (click image to open original size)


This information was gathered on 19 January 2012 and is based off of the information that was provided from PerC users in their profiles. Please take into consideration of mistypes and the over representation of introverted users (who are more likely to be seen on these type of sites). I know there was already a chart with this information, but it was from 2010 (I believe). I thought an updated one would be nice.


----------



## reletative

in the final image, you have Type 5 listed twice for ISTPs.


----------



## r00bic0n

Lots of Type 7s!


----------



## slightlycrazed

Khys said:


> in the final image, you have Type 5 listed twice for ISTPs.


Oops! I will have to fix that, thanks for letting me know.

*EDIT: fixed!


----------



## Metanoia

INFJs are the rarest type my ass!  We're second only to INFP (I can't believe how many INFPs there are OMG!) :shocked:

Interesting statistics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## snail

From what I have seen, INFPs seem to be the most interested in MBTI-related topics. That is why we are so over-represented here. In real life, we are pretty hard to find.

INFPs tend not to be Ones, which could explain why I have trouble fitting in, even among my own kind. Interesting.


----------



## Killbain

That's great stuff. Very interesting.


----------



## Benja

Cool, and thanks for the data


----------



## Nymma

Type 3 is in eight position for INFP...not surprising at all. I expected INFP 1s to be more common, though. Fi's orientation to the individual makes many INFPs concerned about human rights & personal justice. Also, the way Fi-doms spend their lives creating& striving to live up to ideals that not many can(or, unfortunately, care to) reach seems to align itself with type 1 idealism. IMO, Fi could be correlated with 1 just as much as it is with 4.


----------



## Tamweh

This is fascinating. Thanks for posting. No just clicking the "like" button will do in this case.


----------



## snail

Nymma said:


> Type 3 is in eight position for INFP...not surprising at all. I expected INFP 1s to be more common, though. Fi's orientation to the individual makes many INFPs concerned about human rights & personal justice. Also, the way Fi-doms spend their lives creating& striving to live up to ideals that not many can(or, unfortunately, care to) reach seems to align itself with type 1 idealism. IMO, Fi could be correlated with 1 just as much as it is with 4.


I would have thought so too. It is possible that we are more common than we seem, but that we tend to test as fours because most Enneagram tests seem to associate One-ness with SJ-like questions that alienate us. 

It took me a long time to realize I was a One. The tests kept misidentifying me based on my negative answers to some of the questions that might as well have asked "Do you act like a crazy, neat-freakish, list-making, 'take your fucking shoes off so they won't stain my spotless white carpet that I vacuumed twelve times today!' unhealthy SJ-type with extreme unmanaged OCD?" 

edit: Maybe I do. I've already edited this post about nine times in an attempt to make sure it doesn't accidentally offend anyone.


----------



## BroNerd

Wow ENTP 6 is a relatively rare combo..


----------



## Eleventeenth

Only 2 types have > 50% of their population within 1 Enneagram type:

1. INTP (type 5): ~69% of INTP's.
2. INTJ (type 5): ~50% of INTJ's.

These two types have relatively large populations too...even the types with smaller populations don't have more than 50% in one E-type. The other types are much more spread out amongst the E-types. E5...must be an INT thang.


----------



## Cloudlight

@slightlycrazed Usually when I see that a PerC member is trying to do a poll of their own, the final product is rarely posted or the results/conclusions leave something to be desired. This was very well done! Nice work. I hope this gets more people more interested in the Enneagram...the 9 forum is my favorite forum on this site and it is more often dead than not.


----------



## n2freedom

Great Job! Thanks for sharing your results.


----------



## WickedQueen

Actually, I'm constantly typed between En. 1 and 8 on many enneagram test (online). At one point, I stop relying on those tests because I don't relate with the descriptions, as much as I relate with En. 3 descriptions. 

Interestingly, the majority of ESTJs (based on that survey) are 3s.

After doing a deeper research and introspection, I decided that my tritype enneagram is 3w4 - 5w6 - 8w9. 
I would suggest anyone to drop the tests.


----------



## Miss Scarlet

snail said:


> From what I have seen, INFPs seem to be the most interested in MBTI-related topics. That is why we are so over-represented here. In real life, we are pretty hard to find.
> 
> INFPs tend not to be Ones, which could explain why I have trouble fitting in, even among my own kind. Interesting.


Pfffs whatever! INFP's are EVERYWHERE! Or at least there is tons around me!


----------



## snail

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> Pfffs whatever! INFP's are EVERYWHERE! Or at least there is tons around me!


Where do you live?


----------



## Miss Scarlet

snail said:


> Where do you live?



.....Sorry I really don't feel like disclosing my location, but I live in the states.


----------



## snail

So do I. There aren't many INFPs where I live. I've only met maybe three or four in my whole life.


----------



## Tater Tot




----------



## KeyReuben

Only 1.95% INTJ 4s? Aww :c

Aw who am I kidding, I love being a special case.


----------



## Arewehumanorarewedancers

When I first did it I was type 5w4 and I just did it again on a different site and I'm 5w6 it all kind of depends on the site you use as to what you are. But I am fairly certain I am type 5 for sure as my strongest, I'm infp btw and I found it really strange that 40 odd percent is type 4 I was hoping we would be spread out a little more. Oh well


----------



## Umber

Tater Tot said:


>














Arewehumanorarewedancers said:


> When I first did it I was type 5w4 and I just did it again on a different site and I'm 5w6 it all kind of depends on the site you use as to what you are. But I am fairly certain I am type 5 for sure as my strongest, I'm infp btw and I found it really strange that 40 odd percent is type 4 I was hoping we would be spread out a little more. Oh well


Loads of INFPs mistype as 5 _ahem_ what are you guys looking at? 

It's okay, as long as we all have each other. We will survive!


----------



## intrasearching

I've been thinking and researching for years and it turns out I am an INFP enneagram 5. I believed myself to be INTP 5 for a year or so but it has since become very clear that I use Fi-Te. Having a significant other who knows me extremely well has helped in finding my true types. It seems I had some misconceptions about myself and with my S/O's help I found I am INFP enneagram 5w6 and tritype 541 sp. 

Although I do have strong emotions many times, I am nearly always highly anxious about them, regarding my emotions with apprehension and fear of oblivion, so I withdraw, hide, analyze, and do tons of reading to ground myself in the literature on what and why I feel this way or that way. The most typical behavior for me is to be withdrawn in my bedroom, reading and essentially trying to soothe the fear of my emotions. This often manifests itself in a deep fear that I may lose my mind, and I then read exhaustively about the mechanisms behind various mental illnesses and how they present in the typical patient.

Agh. x P


----------



## CaptSwan

Interesting information in deed. Now I know why is it that I keep seeing lots and lots of INTJs and INTPs all over PerC; not to mention INFPs, they pop up all over the place.


----------



## ToplessOrange

slightlycrazed said:


> [TABLES AND STUFF]


So, I woke up this morning without a life and I thought, "Hmm, blah blah blah, no life person things." I went on with not really having a life and did non-life things.

Then, I came across this, and realized that the best way to make it even easier to read would be to throw a person without a life at it. I pondered a bit on where I would find a person without a life, then I realized:

"_I _don't have a life!"

So, I opened up my Spreadsheet creator and shit (LibreOffice Calc, if you want to be specific because you, too, do not have a life).

Here are a couple images:



I took the graph with the All Knowns and I had fun. Or, what we lifelesses call "fun." I color coded it so you can see...things.

YOU CAN IGNORE THIS PART AND SKIP TO THE NEXT PART, BUT IT'S HERE IN CASE ANYONE'S CURIOUS

* *




For the first one, and the conditional formatting overlapped a bit because I didn't want to leave gaps, so I don't know how it decided how to format the ones in the overlap:
<1% = White background, Light Gray text.
Between 1% and 5% = Light Light Gray background, Black text.
Between 4.9% and 10% = Medium Light Gray background, Black text.
Between 9% and 20% = Dark Light Gray background, Black text.
Between 19% and 30% = Medium Dark Gray background, Black text.
Between 29% and 40% = Dark Gray background, Black text.
Between 39% and 50% = Sea Blue background, Black text.
>50% = Dark Blue background, White text.

For the second one, anything below 10% was lightened. 10-20 is Sea Blue. 20-40 is Dark Blue. Above 40 is Black.

The third and fourth are respectively transposed from the first and second.

The fifth and sixth have whatever's above average on each row darkened, and everything else not darkened.

The seventh is probably my favorite, it's based on the last table from @_slightlycrazed_ and it color codes it with different RGB shades for the Triads, and the eighth uses only one color for each triad.




Now, what's interesting about this is this: List all the MBTI types and put their Enneagrams based on the very to extremely common ones in the fifth graph, since it has the most contrast.

ENTP: Type Seven; Type Three
ENTJ: Type Eight; Type Three; Type Six
ENFJ: Type Two; Type Three; Type Seven
ENFP: Type Seven; Type Four; Type Two
ESFP: Type Seven; Type Two; Type Type Four; Type Nine
ESFJ: Type Two; Type Six; Type Three; Type Four
ESTJ: Type Three; Type Six; Type One; Type Eight
ESTP: Type Seven; Type Three; Type Eight
ISTP: Type Five; Type Six
ISTJ: Type Six; Type Five; Type One
ISFJ: Type Six; Type Two; Type Nine; Type Four
ISFP: Type Four; Type Nine; Type Five; Type Two
INFP: Type Four; Type Nine; Type Five; Type Two
INFJ: Type Four; Type Five; Type Two; Type Six; Type Nine
INTJ: Type Five; Type Six
INTP: 5

You'll notice that INTPs are absolutely the least diverse type of all (something my friend, Cati, noticed), with, statistically speaking, one option. And, INTPs are the only fuckers with nearly a 70% consensus on one type.

I have more to say, but I have somewhere to go. I'll be sure to come back to edit this.


----------



## ToplessOrange

TheOminousMuffin said:


> I HAVE NO LIFE


Okay, so continuing with the final graph, saturated with contrast for your pleasure:


Here are a couple of MBTI Types with the same colors on the final graph.

INFPs go: Red; Blue; Green; Red; Green; Green; Blue; Red; Blue.
ISFPs go: Red; Blue; Green; Red; Green; Green; Blue; Red; Blue.

ISTJs go: Green; Green; Blue; Blue; Red; Blue; Red; Red; Green.
INTJs go: Green; Green; Blue; Blue; Red; Blue; Red; Red; Green.

Very similar. I'm also planning on doing something with the other groups, like the Harmony Triads and all that jazz.

Now, if I compress all the colors into one row, I get:



It starts out pretty green, but becomes a bit red in the middle (the red is spread out throughout the entire thing just a bit), and ends with blue. This means that the Head Triads are the most popular, with the Gut Triads the least popular.

Alright, I'll start on the other Triads, now. kthnxbrb.


----------



## insidelavender

hey, i see the most common types for 9 are infp and infj. but the percentages are very off in comparison. is there a mistake there? thanks.
thanks for posting though. i am 9 and infp


----------



## Fern

So many mistyped 5's that took this questionnaire (in my humblest of opinions)


----------



## ChaosEqualsFun

I guess I expected ENTP 6w7 to be uncommon, just not that uncommon.


----------



## shoreline

Benja.

I have been stuck here gazing at your graph with the utmost fascination.
Something like wandering through a bramble infested forest ( blackberries are nice ) and then coming into a clearing bathed in illumination, and so many answers are here! 
So this Forum is very much what INFPs are intrinsically all about. 
I am a newbie, and I find all this all out already? All thanks to some pointers sent to me, in my intro.


----------



## TheISO

INTJ 1w9. Guess it' s rather rare. However, it' s very possible that in my chilhood I was a 2( or 1w2) before I understood how imperfect humans are and lost my wish for helping them, which would be even more rare. Was pretty idealistic in my childhood... Now not so much. And even now, I may not listen to society' s moral standards, but I have my own brand of values I created myself based on my own logic.


----------



## Aha

Time to update statistics


----------



## Figure

TheISO said:


> INTJ 1w9. Guess it' s rather rare. However, it' s very possible that in my chilhood I was a 2( or 1w2) before I understood how imperfect humans are and lost my wish for helping them, which would be even more rare. Was pretty idealistic in my childhood... Now not so much. And even now, I may not listen to society' s moral standards, but I have my own brand of values I created myself based on my own logic.


Neah, we're pretty common. There are several of us here, including @_Blue Flare_. 

The INTJ stereotypes that others disagree with all the time on our MBTI subforum are, primarily, influenced not only by type 5 but also by type 1. Argumentative, always think they're right, opinionated, think everyone who doesn't agree with them is stupid, blunt, logical, isolation from others, think of people as abstractions, detached, organized, perfekshunistic, critical, idealistically and ethically inclined. Even a lot of the higher level themes, like jadedness go along at least superficially with the Frustration Triad (types 1, 4, 7). 

I'll tell you right now, some of these numbers at least for INTJ are complete bullshit. Particularly 8 and 5. INTJ would be one of the last types to be labeled as someone who "over-exerts" sensorially, and type 8 compulsively harden themselves to sensitivity by exerting too much energy and gobbling up their environment. There are many INTJ 5's, but I know for a fact that many on the INTJ subforum are not 5 and claim to be. They claim they are because they have a self image of being intellectual, and/or they took an online test and answered the questions in a way they think an INTJ would correspond with. They're grating on my nerves, royally, in case it wasn't clear before XD


1, 5, and 6 are all common INTJ types.


----------



## conflictingdusk

oh, I didn't know Type 5 ISTJs were that common!
I'm a 1w9 ISTJ, and all to be honest I expected 6 and 1 to be the most common out of all the nine types seeing how I've never met a type 5 ISTJ. there was one, but they turned out to be a mistyped INTJ.


----------



## Pelopra

ChaosEqualsFun said:


> I guess I expected ENTP 6w7 to be uncommon, just not that uncommon.



note that i assume the vast majority of respondents to this were just reporting their test results from the site enneagram test.
if i had done the same, i too would be part of the 50% controlling majority of ENTP enneagram shares.
I have yet to test as a 6 on any of the five or so E tests I've taken.


----------



## Amacey

Enfj with 7w8 are pretty rare , lol


----------



## Montrealgirl

Hello,

I just joined Personality cafe and I found this, and answers questions I had. I am an INTP on MBTI and 4w3 on enneagramme. Makes sense that the InXp scores high on 4 and 5. As I see, type 4 is normally linked higher to INFP, but the 3rd function is how we make decisions rather than how we really feel Inside, I think that's the difference. Anyone still reading this page?


----------



## dollparts

It's interesting how many INFP there is!


----------

